# Can I put a larger bar on my Husqvarna 435?



## BucksCounty (Feb 18, 2011)

It is a 16".  Can I put an 18" bar on it?  How would it affect the saw?


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes, you can put a longer bar on it.  Husqvarna recommends up to an 18" bar on that model.

The longer bar will cause that lower displacement saw (40.9cc) to bog down easier when burying the bar in wood.  This is because there will be more cutters to pull through the wood than there would be with a shorter bar.  Skip chain may help, as is seen on the 18" 40cc Poulan WildThing, but on saws that small I prefer to use a standard full comp chain with a shorter bar.

If you regularly need to use a 20" bar, get a good ~60cc saw or larger.


----------



## smokinj (Feb 18, 2011)

Big red set-up 20inch with a full skip chain. Why go 2 when 4 will work with the right chain.


----------



## HittinSteel (Feb 18, 2011)

BucksCounty said:
			
		

> It is a 16".  Can I put an 18" bar on it?  How would it affect the saw?



You can, but I wouldn't.......that's a lot of bar for a 35cc saw.


----------



## smokinj (Feb 18, 2011)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> BucksCounty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol I dont know husky thinking it was a 55cc


----------



## BucksCounty (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks guys.  I am unfamiliar with saws, really unfamiliar.  But, I thought it was a 40cc?  Is 35 to 40 a insignificant difference?


----------



## midwestcoast (Feb 19, 2011)

BucksCounty said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.  I am unfamiliar with saws, really unfamiliar.  But, I thought it was a 40cc?  Is 35 to 40 a insignificant difference?


Yep, it's a 40cc saw. Why Husky names it the 435 is beyond me. The 440e has the exact same engine  :roll:  They just have too many saws I guess. Stick with 16" on that saw to keep it light. Any more & you'll need a pretty light touch to keep from bogging down the saw in larger wood.


----------



## KarlP (Feb 19, 2011)

Why do you want a larger bar?  Long reach or to cut bigger rounds?  

For longer reach, go ahead.  I suspect the saw will be nose heavy and feel less comfortable in your hands though.  If you want a longer bar to cut bigger rounds more quickly than cutting from two sides... I'd suggest you put a 14" bar on the saw you have and work on getting a 20" bar on a 60+cc saw.


----------

